# Howland Island Wreckage



## MDV (Feb 28, 2009)

Good day gents, I'm a retired USN Master Chief Master Diver looking for information on the amphibious plane wreckage on Howland Island. I found your neat website during my search and though you guys may offer me some help in my search. Thanks for your time.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 28, 2009)

Howland and Baker are off limits to most people. If you end up going there, I hope you post pictures!!!!!

BTW, buried somewhere in the archives, is a thread I did a couple years ago of this island. From what I remember, there is no lagoon and the outer reef is only a couple hundred yards wide.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck on your search, Master Chief. Does this sound like an Amelia
Earhart mystery or what ? Wasn't she suppose to be enroute to Howland
when she went missing ?? 

Charles (Retired RM)


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2009)

Sys, I think this is it....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/pacific-airfields-3451.html


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2009)

I just took a look at it on Google Earth. Man, is that place desolate or what?


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Sys, I think this is it....
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/pacific-airfields-3451.html



Yes, thats it.

Once Tarawa was taken, this island quickly became only an emergency field.


----------



## MDV (Mar 5, 2009)

KS Archives

A short read from the boys who were on the Island during the Japanese attack.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 6, 2009)

Excellent link there, MDV!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2009)

This in today.

Amelia Earhart: DNA Evidence May Link Nikumaroro Island to Search - ABC News

neat site

The Harney Drawings


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Whoa, excellent post!


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi FlyboyJ,

Do you know of a source for more dimensional drawings like those Harney Drawings? It looks like the kind of data that would be useful for 3D modeling, but the set posted there is obviously not enough.

Regarding Ms. Earhart: That's a pretty horrible place and way to die.

Thanks.
- Ivan.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2009)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Hi FlyboyJ,
> 
> Do you know of a source for more dimensional drawings like those Harney Drawings? It looks like the kind of data that would be useful for 3D modeling, but the set posted there is obviously not enough.
> 
> ...



I don't Ivan but maybe some of our other members may know of a source.


----------

